# 2015 GIK Acoustics and Home Theater Shack Giveaway Entry and Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Home Theater Shack* and *GIK Acoustics* are excited to announce yet another incredible Giveaway Contest. This one is like nothing we've ever run before and TWO winners will be chosen! Entry involves filling out a brief Reader Survey and nothing else...both HTS members and non-members are free to enter. Entrants will be eligible to win one (1) box of four (4) GIK Acoustics 4A Alpha Panels in standard fabric (value of $380). 

GIK Acoustics' products are beyond simple do-it-yourself panels that are found on the market today. They use high-quality materials that will not sag or leak over time, and they build every panel by employing a unique two-frame system. GIK's team of professional builders handcraft each acoustic panel, bass trap, and diffusor to exacting standards, creating attractive and effective products. Dollar for dollar, GIK proudly claims that its products absorb more sabins (sound) than any other traps on the market. ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼The company's new *Alpha Wood Series* is a line of acoustic panels and bass traps with a wood frame and face (23.75" x 23.75" x 4") that beautifully combines absorption with diffusion. The panels feature rigid fiberglass material made from 100-percent recycled materials free from formaldehyde or urea formaldehyde, fabric wrap, and a blonde veneer wood face finish. The wood face is designed for one-dimensional scattering, while allowing for low frequency waves to pass through to the fiberglass panel for low end absorption.

*To enter, read the Contest Details (below) and click HERE to fill out the Reader Survey!*


*Contest Details*
2015 GIK Acoustics and Home Theater Shack Giveaway. By filling out the Reader Survey, Entrants are eligible to win one (1) box of four (4) GIK Acoustics 4A Alpha Panels in standard fabric (value of $380.00). Two winners will be chosen at random and contacted by VerticalScope Inc. staff. 

1. NO PURCHASE OR PAYMENT OF ANY KIND IS NECESSARY TO ENTER OR WIN THIS CONTEST.

2. PRIZE: Two (2) Winners will be randomly selected to receive: One (1) box of four (4) GIK Acoustics 4A Alpha Panels in standard fabric. Total approximate retail value of each prize is $380 USD. Prizes are not transferable and no cash or prize substitution is allowed. Prizes are awarded "as is" with no warranty or guarantee, either express or implied.

3. ELIGIBILITY: From the time of entry through the final date of prize fulfillment, each contest entrant and selected entrant must be a permanent lawful citizen and resident residing in the 50 United States or the District of Columbia and be twenty one (21) years of age or older. VOID IN PUERTO RICO, THE U.S. VIRGIN ISLANDS, QUEBEC, IN FOREIGN COUNTRIES, AND ALL OTHER U.S. OR CANADIAN TERRITORIES AND POSSESSIONS AND WHERE PROHIBITED OR RESTRICTED BY LAW. Employees, officers, directors, agents and representatives, of Verticalscope Inc. ("Prize Supplier"), their respective parent companies, affiliates, subsidiaries, advertising and promotion agencies, promotion partners and any entity involved in the development, production, implementation, administration or fulfillment of this Sweepstakes, and the immediate family members (e.g., spouse, mother, father, sister, brother, uncle, aunt, nephew, niece, grandparent, in-law, daughter and son, regardless of where they live) and persons living in the same household (whether or not related) of such individuals are not eligible to participate or win. Only one selected entrant per household. All decisions of the Sponsor with respect to this contest are final.

4. ENTER BY INTERNET: Beginning October 29th, 2015, you may enter this contest via the Internet by logging on to HomeTheaterShack.com or by clicking on banner ads and or sticky threads that promote the contest. 

5. SELECTION OF WINNER: Two (2) selected entrants will be selected on or about the middle of January 2016 by random selection of the complete entries received.

6. ODDS OF WINNING: Odds of winning a prize are determined by the total number of eligible entries received.

7. RESTRICTIONS: The prize package consists of only those services and items specifically described as part of the prize. If prize cannot be awarded due to circumstances beyond the control of the Sponsor or Prize Supplier, no substitute prize will be awarded due to the unique nature of the prize. Sponsor and Prize Supplier shall not be liable to the winner or any person claiming through winner for failure to supply the prize or any part thereof, by reason of any acts of God, any action(s), regulation(s), order(s) or request(s) by any governmental or quasi-governmental entity (whether or not the action(s), regulations(s), order(s) or request(s) prove(s) to be invalid), equipment failure, terrorist acts, threatened terrorist acts, air raid, blackout, act of public enemy, earthquake, war (declared or undeclared), fire, flood, epidemic, explosion, unusually severe weather, hurricane, embargo, labor dispute or strike (whether legal or illegal) labor or material shortage, transportation interruption of any kind, work slow-down, civil disturbance, insurrection, riot, or any other cause beyond Sponsor's or Prize Supplier's control (collectively, "Force Majeure Event"). Sponsor shall not be responsible for any cancellations, delays, diversions or substitutions or any act or omissions whatsoever by the performers/events, other transportation companies or any other persons providing any of these services and accommodations to passengers including any results thereof such as changes in services or accommodations necessitated by same.

8. CONDITIONS: By entering the contest, entrants agree to be bound by the Official Rules and that Sponsor has the right to use in perpetuity entrants' names, likenesses, photographs, voices, home address, biographical and prize information, and entry materials, without notice to entrants and without compensation or obligation, in any and all media now or hereafter known throughout the world, in any manner whatsoever, to advertise and promote Sponsor, its products and services, the Sweepstakes, and for any other purpose except where prohibited by law. Entrant waives the right to assert as a cost of winning a prize any and all costs of verification and redemption or travel to redeem said prize and any liability which might arise from redeeming or seeking to redeem said prize. Sponsor is not responsible for fraudulent calls or emails made to entrants not by the Sponsor. If the contest is not capable of running as planned by reason of damage by computer viruses, worms or bugs, tampering, unauthorized intervention, fraud, technical limitations or failures, any Force Majeure Event or any other cause which, in the sole opinion of Sponsor, could corrupt, compromise, undermine or otherwise affect the administration, security, fairness, integrity, viability or proper conduct of the Contest, Sponsor reserves the right, in its sole and absolute discretion, to cancel, terminate, modify or suspend all or any part of the Contest, and to select a winner from among all eligible entries received by Sponsor up until the time of such cancellation, termination, modification or suspension, as applicable. Sponsor reserves the right at their sole discretion to disqualify any individual that (i) tampers or attempts to tamper with the entry process or the operations of this Contest in any manner, (ii) violates the Official Rules, or (iii) acts in an unsportsmanlike or disruptive manner, or with intent to annoy, abuse, threaten or harass any other person. CAUTION: ANY ATTEMPT BY AN ENTRANT OR ANY OTHER INDIVIDUAL TO DELIBERATELY DAMAGE OR UNDERMINE THE LEGITIMATE OPERATION OF THIS SWEEPSTAKES IS A VIOLATION OF CRIMINAL AND CIVIL LAWS. SHOULD SUCH AN ATTEMPT BE MADE, SPONSOR RESERVES THE RIGHT TO SEEK CIVIL AND/OR CRIMINAL PROSECUTION AND/OR DAMAGES FROM ANY SUCH PERSON TO THE FULLEST EXTENT PERMITTED BY LAW. Any expenses and receipt and use of the prize and federal, state and local taxes and fees applicable in connection with the prize awarded are the sole responsibility of the winner. This Contest is subject to all federal, state and local laws of the United States. VOID WHERE PROHIBITED. Sponsor, Prize Supplier, their officers, directors, parent companies, affiliates, subsidiaries and advertising and promotion agencies are not responsible for and shall not be liable for (i) any injuries, losses or damages of any kind caused by a prize resulting from acceptance, possession or usage of the prize, or (ii) printing, distribution or production errors. Sponsor or its affiliates may rescind any promotion found to contain such errors without liability at their sole discretion.

9. ARBITRATION: Except where prohibited by law, as a condition of participating in this Contest, entrant agrees that any and all disputes and causes of action arising out of or connected with this Contest, or any prizes awarded, shall be resolved individually, without resort to any form of class action. Entrant hereby waives all rights to claim, punitive, incidental or consequential damages, or any other damages, including attorneys' fees, other than entrant's actual out-of-pocket expenses. (i.e., costs associated with entering this Contest), and entrant further waives all rights to have damages multiplied or increased.

*About GIK Acoustics:*
Treating over 5,000 rooms worldwide annually with acoustic panels, bass traps, and diffusors from our locations in the U.S. and Europe, it is clear that GIK Acoustics is the #1 choice for recording studios, listening rooms, home theaters, restaurants, churches, and live auditoriums. GIK Acoustics not only provides the largest selection of high quality, patented, eco-friendly products at affordable prices, but provides clients with professional design assistance and friendly support staff to help achieve the best acoustically sounding space possible. Visit GIK Acoustics on the web at www.gikacoustics.com.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, this is a new twist! I like it! Took the survey, even did another one...so does this automatically know we took the survey & enter us in the contest, or do we enter somewhere? Sorry it the post said this somewhere.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If you filled out the survey, then you're all set to go! ;-)


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Good luck to all entrants in this doozy of a giveaway contest! :wave:


----------



## Talesin (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a big fan of GIK, but am always cautious about volunteering personal information online....

What is being done with the survey information and how do you protect personally identifiable information?

Thank you!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey! I just realized this contest is slated for the middle of...um....:scratchhead:...THIS MONTH!!!!

That's today!!!:yikes:

So when can we get some intell? :T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Talesin said:


> I'm a big fan of GIK, but am always cautious about volunteering personal information online....
> 
> What is being done with the survey information and how do you protect personally identifiable information?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi Talesin,

I've had an extended conversation with our parent company about this, and they've assured me that the information being collected is only being used as part of an aggregate data collection; a snap shot of Home Theater Shack users. The only eyes seeing individual information boils down to about two people...and they're not concerned with individual responses. The only case where individual information is important, comes down to the newsletter. 

So, if you're concerned that information is being sold to another entity, I'm told that it won't be...

Hope you're interested in taking part!

Todd


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Just piggy-backing off of the previous post...if you haven't entered this contest: Do it! 

Room treatments have a *profound* impact on sound and GIK Acoustic's treatments are second to none. I know that a survey based Giveaway is something new for HTS, but give it a try! Don't shy away because it's different. :T


----------



## dtsdig (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm entered! This would save me some diy work.


----------



## albe (Nov 25, 2015)

This is great! Thanks Todd!
I ring your sentiment about room treatments, there isn't a better upgrade you can do to improve your sound. :clap:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Did I miss the announcement of the winner?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright folks, we are very...very... close to making an announcement about winners. We had close to 600 entries! Thanks to everyone that participated.

Stay tuned!


----------

